# RIP no name



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

I know this is for bettas but I don't see a thread for your fallen betta tank mates . 

My leopard Cory I got from a friends tank that shattered finally died the poor guy was probably in shock. He was the only little fella who wasn't active from the 5 Cories that survived my friends 20g tank shattering.

Sorry But I had to post this little fella's story. RIP No name  

Never even got a picture of the little guy.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

RIP no name


----------



## Cyanotoxin (Aug 8, 2012)

RIP No Name
I know that not even getting a picture is the worst. I'm still kicking myself for only having a couple of my late betta.... You never think "when you're gone years from now I'm going to want something beautiful to remember you by so I better take it now."
That sucks that the tank busted and especially that he didn't make it.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah it stinks not being able to take a picture Of them to have something physical to remember them by. I just found out he was a julii cory.


----------

